# Cpt 36590



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a dx question.

Op note states breast cancer and central venous access catheter and port w/o further use.

Should I verify w/ doc to make sure this is not "history of"?

Did have mastectomy not sure when and on breast cancer meds per H&P.

Thanks!


----------



## mad_one80 (Jun 30, 2009)

IF you are coding the port removal of the catheter, cpt 36590...use the reason for the port in the 1st place, ex: breast CA dx: 174.9  not history of breast CA.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 30, 2009)

1st question I have.. is this to remove the port?  second is the patient still receiving cancer treatment.  If the patient is still receiving cancer treatment then you still code the breast cancer as active.  If the therapy is concluded with no evidence of disease, then it is hx of, unless they are receiving tamoxifen, then it is still breast ca code.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, remove the cath w/ port.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 30, 2009)

We always used a V58.81 for removal of the port.  Then the breast ca code as a secondary either current or hx of whichever fit.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input


----------

